# Talking Books



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

I wonder if anyone can help. My mother in law lives in Rhodes, Greece. She is now suffering from macular degeneration and cannot read any more. I have telephoned the RNIB in UK for advice on purchasing and shipping talking books to her but they are unable to help at all. If anyone has any books on CD that they no longer need, I would be very pleased to pay the postage to me here and I wold forward them to her. Alternatively, we could collect from you if you are reasonably close to us. No porn please!! Look forward to hearing from anybody who can help. Many thanks.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you can rip a CD for her, check out the Gutenberg Project for freebies of classics - and lots of books that are out of copyright. https://www.gutenberg.org/ and scroll down the page to the Site Map. 

Gutenberg also has an audio book project: https://www.gutenberg.org/wiki/Gutenberg:The_Audio_Books_Project and links to Librivox which has audio books (again, for free).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

Thank you for that. I will pass on the info to my sister in law who is better on computers than I am.


----------



## smudges (May 2, 2013)

I have a copy of The Examined Life by Stephen Grosz. I'm in London - I can go to the Post Office and get a quote for the postage to Greece, if you think she'd like it.


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

Thank you so much for the offer. I have just had a quick look at Amazon reviews as I am not familiar with the book. I think it is too highbrow for her but am very grateful for your offer. It is most kind.


----------



## smudges (May 2, 2013)

No problem.


----------



## Tevenie (Jul 14, 2016)

Have you tried Audible.co.uk?


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

Thank you very much. I'll pass it on.


----------



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

I have plenty of stuff and am happy to share it.

What format exactly?

Is CD audio CD, therefore only 80 minutes or so?

Or, can she play mp3 recorded onto CD which gives hours and hours per disc ...

The Audio CD format is very limiting at 80 minutes ...... much of the stuff I have goes on for hours and is perfect for snoozing to.

Just ask my mother!


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

Unfortunately I do not have any information because my sister in law and I do not have any communication and I have no idea what equipment they have. Certainly, mother in law cannot see and does not know what machinery they have. I think this may be a non starter to tell you the truth, I just thought I would get some idea from fellow expats.


----------

